# swinging a horse...



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

What's everyone's views on this.. I'm from Yorkshire and its still very common practice round here to swing foals.
We have become the proud owners of a 9 month old colt (6 months when we got him) We will be starting the breaking process pretty soon and have had someone offer to Swing our foal, but it seems abit barbaric in my opinion.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

From what ive read of it it sounds barbaric , terrifying the foal until it gives up 

Theres no way id allow anyone who thinks this sort of cruelty is ok within a million miles of any foal I owned


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Mese said:


> From what ive read of it it sounds barbaric , terrifying the foal until it gives up
> 
> Theres no way id allow anyone who thinks this sort of cruelty is ok within a million miles of any foal I owned


The swinging which is known of round here is to make a foal rear up and then either to push or pull him right over so he lands on his back.. its supposed to make them not want to rear up ever again. I'm more concerned that it may lead to a broken back..
I was curious has to whether anyone has ever done this. I think personally that its rather cruel and it won't be happening to mine..


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Anyone who came near me with that sort of idea in their heads would find themselves in the middle of next week. It's barbaric, totally unnecessary and can cause physical and mental harm to the foal.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never heard of it but it sounds downright stupid to me. I would correct a foal that was rearing or being stupid but not set up a situation and hurt and scare it for the sake of it.
Sounds a bit like someone near me. 20 or so years ago when big bags of fertiliser became normal he said it would be really handy to train young horses as he could tie them to a bag and they could not pull it over.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

vixtory said:


> What's everyone's views on this.. I'm from Yorkshire and its still very common practice round here to swing foals.
> We have become the proud owners of a 9 month old colt (6 months when we got him) We will be starting the breaking process pretty soon and have had someone offer to Swing our foal, but it seems a bit barbaric in my opinion.


I think its barbaric, as well as risking breaking their neck/back, you can also end up with a very frighten youngster.... I see it as a lazy way

Ive bred, reared and backed 2 foals, and also bred others, and bought 2 foals and backed them (when they were old enough) never needed to swing them, just handled them well from day one, taught them to tie up, lead, load, pick their feet up etc... but also taught them manners, Im no bunny hugger, but Im firm but fair with them,and they have had a smack if needed, Ive only got 3 horse now, 2 mares, (1 I bought at 5 months the other 2 years old) and a stallion that I bred, they all are friendly, have no 'issues' the stallion lives in a paddock next to 'his' mares, and knows his place,

tell the people who want to ''help'' by swinging, to get lost, just handle you colt a lot, and do it the normal way, this way he will learn to trust you, but be firm

Heres me with Freckles (left) and Harley her son on the right (the stallion) well behaved enough to have a photo took together....


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Barbaric and unnecessary, plenty of good foals/yearlings have never reared/had problems later on and have never been 'swung' - afraid its one of those things that should have gone with Noah on his Ark x

Meet my Frankie, now rising 5, unswung as it were x


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's barbaric and totally stupid, agree with the others anyone who practices this should be done for cruelty! I've bred about 40 odd foals and never had to swing one and none have ever been rearers, all have been calm and well behaved - yes you get the odd tantrum when they are growing up but sensible calm handling soon nips it in the bud without having to resort to anything drastic at all!! 
When you say you are starting the breaking process on a 9 month old weanling what do you mean?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

nooo way! the mare I have on loan now had a bad fall as a youngster, she fell into a puddle and almost broke her leg.. to this day (she is 11) she is terrified of water. Why would you make your foal have an accident on purpose???


----------

